# reptile website design, any good people here?



## Good Bye Dubia (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi guys, 

setting up a website, well i have my domain name sorted and paid for thats about it to be honest.
i have dreams of a really smart site that doesnt look like a copy and paste explosion like some i have seen.
i am ok with computers and know a bit but i think i will need a little help, so does anybody know some one that is good at it and that also as an interest in reptiles?

any help or advice would be great guys:2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm a web designer, if you can give me a PM. I can knock up a design


----------



## Good Bye Dubia (Sep 5, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> I'm a web designer, if you can give me a PM. I can knock up a design


you have a pm:no1:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> I'm a web designer, if you can give me a PM. I can knock up a design


lol i was going to say to the OP to get in contact with you


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> lol i was going to say to the OP to get in contact with you


Thanks Andy.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Thanks Andy.


no worries buddy


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Could also try Chapster5, he is doing one for me at the moment


----------

